
Twitter and the evolution of blogging (Cat style) - sharpshoot
http://mashable.com/2007/03/11/twitter/
======
danw
I doubted how useful twitter would be untill recently. After going to a bunch
of (un)conferences I wanted to stay in touch with the many great people I met.
I used email, IM, linkedin, blogs and twitter. The only method that worked was
twitter. It seems to mimic the kind of conversations you would have if you
were sat in the same office as each other.

------
sharpshoot
Thought this was pretty funny. But more seriously - twitter represents the
atomisation of internet services - so moving from the heavyweight to the
lightweight.

Do you think its growth is simply attributed to humans wanting to express
themselves (like yelping)? Do you think twittering can become mainstream?

